# Gute Grafik-Design Magazine/Online-Magazine, Webisites



## OmniBrain (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Ich brauche dringend Grafik-Design-Inspirationsquellen. Welche guten Magazine, kostenlose Online-Magazine (ich habe gehört, dass es soetwas gibt  ), Websites kennt ihr, die von guten Grafik-Designer gestaltet sind. 
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.

Danke


----------



## da_Dj (18. Mai 2006)

Finde eigentlich http://www.paraguas.de/ gar nicht mal so schlecht, ist nicht nur Grafik aber als Inspiration vielleicht nicht ganz verkehrt. Wenn du grafische Inspiration suchst, leg ich dir http://www.worth1000.com ans Herz, jeden Tag Contests bei denen 'ne Menge an guten Bildern (und damit eingehend Ideen ) bei rumkommt.


----------



## versuch13 (23. Mai 2006)

online magazine, pdf mags:

http://www.magwerk.com/   --> encore

http://www.spoonfork.de/

http://www.ladestation.net/

http://www.vektorjunkie.com/

http://www.rootmagazine.org/

http://www.noname-magazine.com/


gedruckt:

http://www.howdesign.com/

http://www.page-online.de/


----------



## stefanstp (23. Mai 2006)

schau mal hier:

http://psd-tutorials.de/contentid-39.html


----------

